
Compare Covid-19 across different areas over time - sean9keenan
https://www.covidbyregion.com
======
sean9keenan
I built a tool that allows you to compare Covid-19 cases/deaths across
different areas (countries, states, counties). It also has some pretty nifty
features under the "advanced" section - like starting the comparison with
every region at 50 confirmed cases.

